# Other forums?



## WaterLife

I felt the same way. Any particular type/group of fish you'd like a forum to base around?

Searching for groups on Facebook, they have a pretty active "forum"/group. And the cool thing is you just create that one FB account to access all the groups instead of creating an account for each forum.


----------



## PassengerTN

Monsterfishkeepers and AquariumAdvice for general needs, www.PRAquatics.com/forums for the nitty gritty talk with the smart people


----------



## longgonedaddy

WaterLife said:


> I felt the same way. Any particular type/group of fish you'd like a forum to base around?
> 
> Searching for groups on Facebook, they have a pretty active "forum"/group. And the cool thing is you just create that one FB account to access all the groups instead of creating an account for each forum.


If you're holding me to specific fish on which to focus a forum, I'd pick South American of all sorts, but nothing in particular. That's part of the problem, there seems to be too many specialized forums not generating a lot of traffic, combine them all, and it would quite a dynamic forum. 

I'm not a fan of facebook. Thanks for the suggestion though. 




PassengerTN said:


> Monsterfishkeepers and AquariumAdvice for general needs, www.PRAquatics.com/forums for the nitty gritty talk with the smart people



Thanks! I'll go check these out.


----------



## redavalanche

Pet Forums


----------



## ipkiss

We're just too good here  That's why we get all the traffic! 

But all kidding aside, yes, I do frequent quite a few resources myself even when it gets quiet here! You do present a valid point, we here are very plant centric, so it's understandable that you're searching.

And I can't imagine the reef guys sticking around on here for their reef fixes.



WaterLife said:


> Searching for groups on Facebook, they have a pretty active "forum"/group. And the cool thing is you just create that one FB account to access all the groups instead of creating an account for each forum.





delika said:


> The presence of forums saves many who want to have a fish or animals at home. It would be interesting to create an application in your phone. Such a guide to care for pets.


Tapatalk on the mobile device does a pretty good job of sort of merging all your forums. Doesn't get around the problem of having to create an account for each forum though. Facebook's formatting of how conversations go annoy me too but good groups are on there. Good enough to bring me back to facebook after a few years of hiatus. Group browsing and participation is the only thing I use it for now.



@Discusluv , I think your input is requested!  I know you've mentioned a few places in the past.

So, go, have adventures. Just remember where "home" is!


----------



## Discusluv

Praaquatics- best General fish care advice on net. It is a small forum as yet- still growing. But many very knowledgeable folks who have been in fish- keeping for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Starwarsfan

i tried to visit the link to http://www.praquatics.com/forums but it says it cant find the site. anyone else having this issue?

ah nvm. its https://praquatics.com/forums/home/ now.


----------



## Raith

Facebook is active, but it's very wonky too, too many trolls. I go to Reddit as well.


----------



## EdWiser

http://www.ukaps.org/
https://barrreport.com/


----------



## Leeatl

aquariumadvice.com


----------



## deeda

https://www.cichlid-forum.com for cichlids only


----------

